# My new Vieja + bichirs



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got these beasts from Budahrox. Thanks again Don !!!!





































Thanks for viewing !!!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Peter!!
They look quite happy.
You may want to consider moving some of the rocks into cave like structure as the bichirs like to hide in places & may provide some cover if the Veja gets a little ornery!!
Thanks for posting!!
Cheers!!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Looks great Peter!!
> They look quite happy.
> You may want to consider moving some of the rocks into cave like structure as the bichirs like to hide in places & may provide some cover if the Veja gets a little ornery!!
> Thanks for posting!!
> Cheers!!!!


Very good suggestion !!!! I will do.

Thanks again !!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice Peter.
and you better believe the Veja gets ornery!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> very nice Peter.
> and you better believe the Veja gets ornery!!


The Veja ain't that bad. LMAO!!
Definitely be careful when introducing new fish though, lessen learned lol.
But he/she was very good with all its other tank mates, except was starting to have issue with the JD. Kind of to be expected though. Should be fairly well behaved as long as it doesn't get a mate. Then all bets are off, sit back & watch the show!!!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

What a beautiful fish, Peter. Don't think I've ever seen one before. Very nice.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> What a beautiful fish, Peter. Don't think I've ever seen one before. Very nice.


Thanks, Adrian + Shelley !!!

This beast can grow to a full size of 14", fully colored. Aquaman is the EXPERT.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice fish, peter!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wow CONGRATES with the pickup peter =D Those Fishes look super healthy!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

awsome pick up peter! good luck with them!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

More pictures to share.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Lookin' good Peter!!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish, Peter!
They have very good colouring.
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Don & Li$a !!!

The vieja was my last minute impulsive purchase from DON. This was the same tank I housed my last flowerhorn. Don did a very good job in growing this entertaining beast. This baest has been re-decorated his whole tank, using his mouth + filppers to move the lava rocks, gravel + sand, to create bare bottom spots all over the tank.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

hey nice fish ...here is a pic of the little gaffer when he was a few weeks old..( 2nd from the left on the bottom ...









here is a pic of the Mommy for you ....









and Daddy ...oops gotta up load him later 

And here is one of his sisters....








whopops too late !....

Nice looking fish you have there. Makes me miss mine ...but then again I havent needed my hospital tank lately ..
bill


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> hey nice fish ...here is a pic of the little gaffer when he was a few weeks old..( 2nd from the left on the bottom ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bill !!!!

You did a great job breeding them. I can see your hospital tank was busy with these beasts. They need to be kept by themselves as long as they have toys in the tank they can play with. Same temperament as midas or flowerhorn. Thanks for your great pictures !!!!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Thanks, Adrian + Shelley !!!
> 
> This beast can grow to a full size of 14", fully colored. Aquaman is the EXPERT.


I seen his pair when he had them, very nice parents.
Not friendly nice, but great looking!!! 



Aquaman said:


> hey nice fish ...here is a pic of the little gaffer when he was a few weeks old..( 2nd from the left on the bottom ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I never knew they spawned for you.
That female/sis is gorgeous!!!


----------

